# Good investment platform in Germany?



## Kent980 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I'll probably move to Germany soon, I was wondering what's a good broker in Germany, coming from an experience with HL UK or IBKR, or a famous platforms like Vanguard (I guess it's Allianz for Germany??).

Is there any tax allowance in Germany?
As far as I've seen, there is a flat tax of 25% of whatever gain you make (dividends etc), about whatever security too.

(It must have a *good* English platform, I don't speak German yet )


----------

